# LED Bike Headlights



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 17, 2000)

Anyone experimented with an LED bike headlight ?

I homebrew a 20 LED array that I powered from a standard (talking of Europe) 6V / 3W dynamo.
It performed nice, LEDs give light at very low speeds and need no zener to limit the dynamo output voltage. A dynamo is naturally a current source, so no control circuit for the LEDs is needed.
However, I found it inadequate for speeds above 15km/h as it doesn't reach into the distance like my Union Halogen Parabol.


----------



## Brock (Aug 17, 2000)

Hey Martin. That sounds very cool. I have just been using my lightwave 2000 to light my way, my wife rides a bike while I run next to her. She really like the idea of a generator light, but the one that was on the bike was way dim compared to the lightwave.

Brock


----------

